# Fetal viability chart...



## New2Bumps

Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## CharlieP

Is this it? I just put it into Google

https://www.meriter.com/living/preemie/survivalnew/survival.htm


----------



## Jox

That is soo interesting. I didnt realise survival rate was soo high after 27 weeks, not that i am expecting an early appearance but it is definately good to know!!!

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi - just spotted your question in the new threads and not sure if this will help, but I've got a pregnancy app on my iphone which says:

23 weeks - 10-20% survival, 90% rate of serious medical complications
24 weeks - 60% survival, 75% complications
25 weeks - 70% survival, 55% complications
26 weeks - 80% survival, 45% complications
27 weeks - 85% survival, 40% complications
28 weeks - 80% survival, 35% complications
29 weeks - 90% survival, 30% complications
30 weeks - 95% survival, 25% complications
31 weeks - 96% survival, 20% complications
32 weeks - 97% survival, 15% complications
33 weeks - 98% survival, 12% complications
34 weeks - 98% survival, 10% complications
35 weeks - 99% survival, 8% complications
36 weeks - 99+% survival, 5% complications
37 weeks - full term!

It does state that the rates are dependant on baby's sex and how good the SCBU or NICU is. Hope this helps x


----------



## New2Bumps

cocoa one those percentages are lower than the ones I've found :(

Someone on 2nd tri posted this one...
https://www.spensershope.org/chances_for_survival.htm

21 weeks and less
0%

22 weeks
0-10%*

23 weeks
10-35%

24 weeks
40-70%

25 weeks
50-80%

26 weeks
80-90%

27 weeks
>90%

30 weeks
>95%

34 weeks
>98%

Next miilestone - 30 weeks


----------



## CocoaOne

The app is called ipregnancy and I think it was devised by a GP - but no idea where he got his info from. Could be really wrong!


----------



## 1stBump_27

Wow that's fantastic to know. My nephew was born at 32 weeks. He was 4lbs, stayed in for a couple of weeks but now he is 3 and has no health problems. Its so amazing to think how tough they are. I would like mine to stay in a few more weeks than that though :)


----------



## purpledahlia

why does it depend on the gender? is one gender stronger?


----------



## Jox

i had heard that girls are stronger! think thats only in the early weeks, like 24-28 ish. i think!!

xxx


----------



## JayDee

Girls are generally a bit bigger when they are born I think, could have something to do with it?

If you look at the growth charts for babies there is is a difference between girls and boys.


----------



## purpledahlia

i see! interesting,


----------



## Kota

Very interesting! Not that I'm expecting an arrival soon either but it is nice to know that should something happen the chances now I'm over 28wks are really good, 

My next milestone is 30wks as well and the start of the 10wk countdown!


----------



## sun

FYI - Girls have a slightly higher chance of survival than boys since they mature a bit faster in utero. Not that they are necessarily larger in size - since a baby can be larger but still have lungs that are immature.
Either way - the longer LO cooks, the better!!! :D
xx


----------

